# 07.05.06 Vulkan Marathon Schotten



## Micro767 (8. März 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

wie schaut´s aus, weiß schon jemand ob er da mit fahren wird ?

http://www.bike-challenge.com

Das "Team Falschfahrer" könnte ja vieleicht wieder zuschlagen ?

Andreas und ich hätten interesse und werden uns das mal genauer durch den Kopf gehen lassen  

Für mich kommen ja nur die 45km mit 1045hm in Frage   bei Andreas bin ich mir da noch nicht so sicher ob er nicht vieleicht die 90km in Angriff nehmen will 

20 bzw. 30 Anmeldegebühr, das Strechenprofil hab ich bisher nur im Ausschreibungs.pdf gefunden.


----------



## bernardo (18. März 2006)

Naja
45km 1000hm da muß ich nicht bis Schotten - aber gleich das Doppelte...
da kniirschen meine Kniee beim Zuhören...
Naja is ja auch erst März und bis Meldeschluß is ja noch. 
Was is mit Frammersbach- Wombach-Rosbach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. März 2006)

Naja 90km und 2000hm, is ne Herrausvorderung, aber ist zu bewältigen. Brugenweg ist eine gute Übung! Bin dabei, wenn ich Geld/Zeit habe!


----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2006)

Ich starte definitiv. Höchstwahrscheinlich die kleine Runde. Fahrtechnik braucht man auf der Strecke nicht ist eine von den ganz einfachen. Die Verpflegung war dafür aber wirklich gut.


----------



## bernardo (19. März 2006)

einfach 
keine Fahrtechnik?

Dann sollte ich wirklich Volldistanz fahren.


----------



## Levty (19. März 2006)

Ramin kann nicht fahren (drivingghost). Er fährt überhaupt nicht! Er besitzt nur viele Bikes, postet hier im Forum, und schummelt sich mal hier mal da auf den ersten Platz. Dem darfst du nicht glauben. Ist ein grauenhafter Schurke!

Cheers


----------



## drivingghost (19. März 2006)

Eine einzige Stelle war als "gefährlich" markiert, da war es einfach nur für 5m etwas steil. Dann einen Waldtrail hoch, der viele Wurzeln hat. Wenn es nass oder feucht ist, könnte man da eventuell  ein klein wenig Fahrtechnik gebrauchen. Aber im Grunde genommen muss man für die Strecke nix können. Ausser sich auf dem Rad halten können.

Schöne Woche allen zusammen.


----------



## Hugo (30. März 2006)

bin wohl auch dabei...wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt.
@drivinghost.
ich kontaktier dich dann nochma die tage wegen renner...sollte interesse bestehn könnt mans da ja übergeben


----------



## drivingghost (30. März 2006)

Ist in Ordnung.


----------

